
Creating a DNA Record with CRISPR - brahmwg
http://mobile.the-scientist.com/article/46279/creating-a-dna-record-with-crispr
======
victoriadanahy
Hey! Cool article. I work for Synthego, a Biotech startup based on Redwood
City California working on CRISPR technology. We're make CRISPR EZ RNA kit for
researchers and scientist. Our goal is to automate labs using robots and cool
sw integration. We are looking for people, always, to join us. Any interest,
check the career page out:
[https://synthego.recruiterbox.com/](https://synthego.recruiterbox.com/)

I'm excited people are talking more and more about CRISPR - it's the future
:-)

